# Help with slave cylinder or clutch??



## mmmantei (Feb 14, 2014)

I have a 2013 Cruze ECO with the 1.4T and 6spd manual transmission. The car has roughly 128K miles, 90% highway as I commute around 120 miles/day round trip. A few months or so ago I noticed my clutch pedal getting a bit squishy and not returning to the released position on more than one occasion. I was headed out of town for a few days so I had a mechanic friend look at it for me and the fluid in the master cylinder was very low. He replaced the master, and said he looked for leaks and didn't see any. 

The car ran fine for about a week and then I felt the pedal going squishy again and now the travel is literally only a few inches from released to the floor and I am unable to shift the car. On a side note, my transmission was also replaced in 2014 with around 40K on the clock due to a noisy bearing. The dealer stated it was a part that was not available so they replaced the entire transmission. 

The last thing I want to do is pull the transmission and change the clutch and slave cylinder. Is there anything else I should be looking at first keeping mind this closed systems shares the braking system?

Thanks in advance.
Mike


----------



## mmmantei (Feb 14, 2014)

Update: I pulled the rear tires off to check the cylinders in the drums and they were not leaking. Is there anything else I should check? Does it seem logical that the clutch or slave cylinder needs to be replaced?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]How-To: Change the Manual Transmission Fluid[/h]


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

What does the rear drums have to do with the clutch hydraulics? 

Try flushing the CLUTCH hydraulic system first before anything else.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

RichLo1 said:


> What does the rear drums have to do with the clutch hydraulics?
> 
> Try flushing the CLUTCH hydraulic system first before anything else.


The clutch hydraulics is drawn from the brake master cylinder. Both the brakes and clutch actuation use this fluid from the brake fluid reservior. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmmantei (Feb 14, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> *How-To: Change the Manual Transmission Fluid*


Not that I cannot do this, but would this effect the clutch being spongy and not returning to the unreleased position?


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

nope


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mmmantei said:


> Not that I cannot do this, but would this effect the clutch being spongy and not returning to the unreleased position?


What I can tell you is that many on this forum have switched to Amsoil and have found that it greatly improves the transmissions use. I would also say that if you are low on fluid, it will affect the clutch.


----------



## mmmantei (Feb 14, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> What I can tell you is that many on this forum have switched to Amsoil and have found that it greatly improves the transmissions use. I would also say that if you are low on fluid, it will affect the clutch.


I would agree with this if my clutch pedal would return to the released position. It stays to the floor. 

I have 120K on the car, with the transmission replaced at 30K. I have never changed the hydraulic fluid. 

A, is there a "how to" on Cruze Talk, I haven't found one yet. And B, is it possible my clutch delay valve went bad?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mmmantei said:


> I would agree with this if my clutch pedal would return to the released position. It stays to the floor.
> 
> I have 120K on the car, with the transmission replaced at 30K. I have never changed the hydraulic fluid.
> 
> A, is there a "how to" on Cruze Talk, I haven't found one yet. And B, is it possible my clutch delay valve went bad?


The red text I posted above is a link to changing the fluid.

[h=1]How-To: Replace Clutch Fluid[/h]
[h=1]MT removal/Clutch Replacement[/h]
[h=1]How To: Remove Clutch Delay Valve (CDV)[/h]and for more trans related info:

[h=1]Gen I Engine – Transmission Tutorial TOC[/h]


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I also just ran across this while I was looking for something else:

How-To: Correct the horizontal backlash of the clutch pedal

it is in Polish, but Chrome will translate.


----------



## mmmantei (Feb 14, 2014)

So after lots of searching, and thanks to this forum, I was able to resolve my issue. It ended up being the clutch accumulator-actuator-diaphragm hose thing, sorry not sure of the exact name. GM part number 25184426 
PIPE, CLU ACTR CYL RR (INCLS 2,33) (Service Lane Part). $44 and I am back on the road!


----------

